# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  WalMart grocery on I-240 and Sooner?

## narrowexpanded

WalMart grocery on I240 and Sooner? 
this probably deserves to go in OKC Metro folder, but this area FEELS like Del City...on the north side of I-240 and Sooner Road, where the hardware store used to be, someone just painted the formerly blue and red building the same olive(kinda) and green as all of the WalMart neighborhood grocery stores...could this be? I can tell you, us residents in the area are very anxious for this to be the case. im not sure if it is big enough to be a grocery store, but then again, ive seen those neighborhood grocery stores take over smaller buildings.

does anyone have any info?

----------


## Luke

> WalMart grocery on I240 and Sooner? 
> this probably deserves to go in OKC Metro folder, but this area FEELS like Del City...


It's I-40 and Sooner.  And it feels like Del City because IS Del City.

----------


## SoonerFever1

> It's I-40 and Sooner.  And it feels like Del City because IS Del City.


They are not talking about the Wal-Mart Shopping Center.  They are talking about whether a WalMart Neighborhood Grocery is going in at the location they described.... I-240 and Sooner and I don't think the area is technically Del City.

----------


## Luke

> They are not talking about the Wal-Mart Shopping Center.  They are talking about whether a WalMart Neighborhood Grocery is going in at the location they described.... I-240 and Sooner and I don't think the area is technically Del City.


Oh.

Haven't noticed anything at 240 & Sooner.

I'll have to check that out.

----------


## narrowexpanded

its not officially del city, but as i said..it feels like it, and it would service the southeast side of del city. i dont know about now, but when i was in high school, you would still go to DCHS if you lived over there...anyway, they just did alot of road construction on the railroad tracks right in front of what would be the WalMart grocery entrance...on the northern side of I-240...could it possibly be?!?! our very own grocery store? probably not, but...?

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> its not officially del city, but as i said..it feels like it, and it would service the southeast side of del city. i dont know about now, but when i was in high school, you would still go to DCHS if you lived over there...anyway, they just did alot of road construction on the railroad tracks right in front of what would be the WalMart grocery entrance...on the northern side of I-240...could it possibly be?!?! our very own grocery store? probably not, but...?



Where are you getting an idea that it would be a Walmart grocery?  Are you just speculating or do you have a source? They are doing railroad maintenance currently. The new heart hospital is also right across the road, so there may be construction related to that.  There's a big empty lot on the south side of 240 that has been vacant for ages. Seems silly that they would put anything on the other side. 

Oh the irony if that happened. I hate Walmart. But I could walk there, which would be cool.  So...conflicted...NOOOOOOOO!!!!! I hope you're just daydreaming narrowexpanded.

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> WalMart grocery on I240 and Sooner? 
> this probably deserves to go in OKC Metro folder, but this area FEELS like Del City...on the north side of I-240 and Sooner Road, where the hardware store used to be, someone just painted the formerly blue and red building the same olive(kinda) and green as all of the WalMart neighborhood grocery stores...could this be? I can tell you, us residents in the area are very anxious for this to be the case. im not sure if it is big enough to be a grocery store, but then again, ive seen those neighborhood grocery stores take over smaller buildings.
> 
> does anyone have any info?


Nah, just thought about it, you've gotta be wrong. Walmart always builds their stores from scratch, its cheaper for them that way (they build them all the same way, cookie cutter). The former 84 Lumber is being painted green probably for another hardware store or similar. Maybe I'm just talking wishfully, but I'm 99% sure that a new Walmart grocery would build their own from the ground up.  But...sigh....I'll reserve panic until facts are released.

----------


## oneforone

It is going to be a new location for Probuild which is a lumber supply company for professional builders and contractors.

ProBuild | Materials Supplier to Professional Builders & Contractors

----------


## Luke

> I hate Walmart


Why?

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

Thanks oneforone. Sigh of relief.  Maybe. But then again, we need a grocery store so maybe I'm not so happy. I don't know what I want. Story of my life.   :Doh: 

We really do need a grocery store down here. Dreaming of anything but a Walmart...

Speaking of, when the heck are they going to develop that vacant lot across from the heart hospital (next to the Flashmart/McDonalds)? Anyone have an inside on any activity there? Irony for JerzeeGrl = Super Walmart. I have bad karma so it just might happen, folks.  :Ohno:

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

> Why?


Because every time I go I feel like I'd rather be dead. Its the entire experience. Selection of food sucks (at both Super Walmart and Neighborhood Walmarts, prices aren't always cheapest (those neighborhood walmarts are a rip-off), lines are out the door, parking and traffic are a nightmare, people are rude and nasty...the list goes on and on.  It just sucks.  But that's me. :Poke: 

I don't want to have a Walmart close enough where these reasons listed above aren't enough to justify my lack of patronage, as one across the street from my house would force me to shop there. And I certainly would never want a Super Walmart anywhere near my house due to the traffic problems it would create. That would be house-selling time.

----------


## evh5150

The idea of Super Wal-Mart is not bad. The way most of them are currently operated is. (for the reasons Jerzee listed)

The first time I was ever in a SWM was in 1996 and was in Conway, AR. Back then, there were few of them, even for its home state of Arkansas. The lines werent as bad, parking was not such a nightmare, in essence..they were efficient.

What has happened in the last 13 yrs with them is beyond me. It makes no sense, because there are more SWMs than there are Super Targets, and yet you can go to any ST and not have near as many hellacious problems with them.

----------


## Luke

I can understand your concerns. I'm no fan of walmart myself. Sometimes it's more convenient but more often than not we shop at Target for groceries even. For fresh produce it's either walmart or the new Homeland.

I've called walmart headquarters regarding the ridiculosities (my word) that walmarts in general are known for and the del city walmart in particular exhibited. No response.

So, unless we have to, we avoid walmart as well. 

On a side note, it seems the 240 corridor is attracting more and more development around sooner. With those nice neighborhoods to the south and the hospital going in, it could really be nice for some newer stuff to go in around there.

----------


## Thunder

Why don't we all rally for a new Crest Discount Foods - Home of Rock Bottom Prices in the area down there?

----------


## Luke

Maybe we could do a Crest Pride day?

 :Wink:

----------


## Thunder

> Maybe we could do a Crest Pride day?


 :Doh:  Why didn't I think of that?!

----------


## narrowexpanded

drats! foiled again!
it was total speculation because the paint job was the same...but i have seen them take over smaller buildings and not remodel until the store sustains a profit. oh well...
but we DO need something over here, im sure everyone who lives over here would agree!

----------


## Luke

Isn't the walmart on 240 & what, Santa Fe a pretty quick jaunt?

----------


## narrowexpanded

its 5 or 6 miles down I-240, yeah, but its a Supercenter...no quick in and out... and more than a bit of a hassle for most folks i think...

sorry if i got anybodies hopes up...it seemed to be a possibility...we really want something more convenient over here

----------


## oneforone

> Thanks oneforone. Sigh of relief. Maybe. But then again, we need a grocery store so maybe I'm not so happy. I don't know what I want. Story of my life. 
> 
> We really do need a grocery store down here. Dreaming of anything but a Walmart...
> 
> Speaking of, when the heck are they going to develop that vacant lot across from the heart hospital (next to the Flashmart/McDonalds)? Anyone have an inside on any activity there? Irony for JerzeeGrl = Super Walmart. I have bad karma so it just might happen, folks.


I think you would have better luck convincing Braums to that build in that area. The supply trucks are already rolling down 240 to go to Shawnee so a store there would make sense. Braum's opened at MacArthur and Memorial 2-3 years before anything else was out in that area.

----------


## JerzeeGrlinOKC

Brilliant idea oneforone! I would love a Braum's at that location! Would be bad for the waistline though...at least though they have their market there and while that wouldn't solve the lack of grocery issue,  you can still pick up fresh milk, veggies, fruits, meats, cheeses etc without driving 10 miles...sweeeet!

How does one convince a store to open up a location, however? I'd have to add that to my list of powers and magic abilities.

----------


## oneforone

Braum's Corporate offices address is Box 25429, 3000 N. E. 63rd Street, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma 73125. Our phone number is 405-478-1656

I would either write a letter or call them. 

They may have never thought of that area or it may spur interest on their part, especially since their is no real competion for groceries for a few miles. The neighborboods that are in that immediate area would definitely be profitable for thier grocery section. Not to mention First Southern Baptist would give them plenty of Sunday night and Wednesday night business.

----------


## bombermwc

OK to clear this stuff up for the 3rd time on the forums...this is why the lot across from the new Heart Hospital doesn't have anything right now....

North Star had plans to develop a strip center with some out parcel lots...they even had a couple tenants lined up for the project. The renderings looked nice...as far as strip centers go. Anyway, I emailed North Star about a year ago when they missed the start date for the project. They killed the project because of the "state of the economy". Basically the corporate deals they had fell off because nation-wide, corps aren't expanding as much. The area doesn't have that much of a population to pull from yet, so we don't have much to attract the business. If you think about it, the 240/Sooner area only has a few full square miles of homes. So we're more closely related to the boonies than the city...lol.

Anyway, they still have their lots "for lease" not for sale. They aren't selling the property for someone else, they are just waiting.

Remember this is Atkinson's son's group....the same that is renotaving Uptown.

----------


## Nahotima

> I think you would have better luck convincing Braums to that build in that area. The supply trucks are already rolling down 240 to go to Shawnee so a store there would make sense. Braum's opened at MacArthur and Memorial 2-3 years before anything else was out in that area.


I heard yesterday that Braums was going to build a new store somewhere around this area (I-240 and Sooner).  Has anyone else heard this?  I know there's a new Braums being built at I-240 and Shields in front of the Home Depot.   I also heard that there was going to be a Cracker Barrel in the area as well.

----------


## grandshoemaster

Did you hear that Cracker Barrell was opening on 240 and Shields or 240 and Sooner?  I believe they usually try to build those around hotels.

----------


## Jesseda

i hope we get a cracker barrel on the south side, i doubt in moore since moore is starting to look like the breakfast capital in this state, to many brakfast places in moore, the south metro i-240 would be a good place for a crackerbarrel

----------


## kay

I wish we had the Cracker Barrel back that was blown down in the tornado in MWC.

----------


## decepticobra

I-240 and shields is a commercial nightmare thanks to that horrendous, always over-crowded walmart. most walmarts usually stay busy anyways, but that particular one just simply wasnt built big enough in the first place to accomodate the market in that area.

i cant fathom why any company would consider building there, when theres so many other better locations to lure clientele.

----------


## Lauri101

> I wish we had the Cracker Barrel back that was blown down in the tornado in MWC.



The MWC Cracker Barrel was busy all of the time, but corporate CB decided to move it to Shawnee instead of re-build. 

My own private boycott since then - no L101 dollars to CB!

----------


## Thunder

> I wish we had the Cracker Barrel back that was blown down in the tornado in MWC.


I never knew that!  I only knew of one on I-40 for years.

----------


## bombermwc

Lauri, I did the same thing after CB left MWC.

----------


## mmonroe

Man.. where wast that CB at?  Was it near Rose State?

----------


## Lauri101

not far - where the Convention center is now -the tornado wiped out that whole area.

----------


## kevinpate

I ought to know this but I don't.  is there still a CB in Norman on the frontage between the mall and the Holiday Inn?  I almost never go over that way anymore and this thread made me realize I don't have any memory whether it is there or whether it is gone.

----------


## kay

It was pretty much where Primo's is now.  I'd much rather have a Cracker Barrel than Primo's!

----------


## bombermwc

Really? Cause I very much like Primo's. It's the only good italian on the east side.

----------


## old okie

> I ought to know this but I don't.  is there still a CB in Norman on the frontage between the mall and the Holiday Inn?  I almost never go over that way anymore and this thread made me realize I don't have any memory whether it is there or whether it is gone.


Yes, just saw it today as we drove down to Ray's BBQ.

----------

